# What, Me Blogging?



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

A blog, huh? Never thought I'd have one. Indeed, with very few ideas to offer, no literary talents, and English that sucks vowels, why should I? But then it dawned on me: to share my little BS poetry, of course! (In English, nonetheless.) It's half-baked. 

*The Crooked Church*

We stand as timeless as the rule:
It takes a crook to scam a fool.

...Behold the craftsmen so skilled,
It is the Church they are to build!

Invite them straight into your soul,
And then, one day, He'll save us all...

God bless the force behind the farce,
And let the Faith serve all of us.

* * *

*Eternal*

What's there to lose
If all of this ends
In old man's shoes
And in old man's pants?


----------

